# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Bildschirmpräsentation Meine Werte - Meine Krankenakte

## WolfhardD

Hallo allerseits,

unter "Service und Downloads" steht auf der Webseite 
http:/www.prostata-sh.info
eine neue Diapräsentation zum Einsatz in den Selbsthilfegruppen zur Verfügung. Die Präsentation basiert weitgehend auf eigenen Aufzeichnungen.

Die 36 Dias sind von der Bielefelder PSA Selbsthilfegruppe zur Nutzung in den Selbsthilfegruppen Prostatakrebs freigegeben worden, d.h. die Dias können kopiert und/oder mit Microsoft PowerPoint umgestaltet werden oder einfach nur als Anregung genommen werden, jeder so, wie er Dias in seiner Veranstaltung braucht.

Weitere Infos bei Wolfhard D. Frost, PSA Selbsthilfegruppe Bielefeld, E-Mail: info@prostata-sh.info

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> unter "Service und Downloads" steht auf der Webseite 
> http:/www.prostata-sh.info
> eine neue Diapräsentation zum Einsatz in den Selbsthilfegruppen zur Verfügung.


hallo Wolfhard, 
vielen Danke für Deine/Euere Arbeit, das ist wieder eine  Bereicherung!
Rudolf

----------

